# Bradawl / Awl



## joseluisblanco

Hola, foreros:
WR pone esta palabras como sinónimos, cuando en realidad no lo son.
*Awl*, entiendo que es una *lezna / lesna / alesna*, herramienta de mano para perforar y otros usos en carpintería, talabartería (trabajos en cuero), etc.
Pero *bradawl:*
Según _Cassel's Carpentry and Joinery, 1907_, "bradawls have round stems and chisel edges" (tienen vástago redondo y extremo de formón).
"Its special use is for making comparatively small holes in soft wood,..." (se usan para hacer agujeros relativamente pequeños en maderas blandas)







Es decir que tienen el extremo chato y afilado, pero no puntiagudo ni redondo.
Desconozco su traducción al español, pero el *bradawl **no es una lezna ni un punzón.*
WR lo pone como sinónimo de awl, que sí es una lezna. Opino que se los puede relacionar por parentesco, pero a la hora de pedirlos en una ferretería son cosas diferentes.

Según Wikipedia:
"A *bradawl* is a woodworking hand tool with a blade similar to that of a straight screwdriver and a handle made from wood or plastic.
A bradawl is used to make indentations in wood or other materials in order to ease the insertion of a nail or screw. The blade is placed across the fibres of the wood, cutting them when pressure is applied. The bradawl is then twisted through 90 degrees which displaces the fibres creating a hole. This cutting action helps to prevent splitting of the wood along the grain."
"Un *bradawl* es una herramienta de mano para carpintería con una hoja similar a la de un destornillador plano y un mango de madera o plástico.
Un *bradawl* se usa para hacer muescas sobre madera u otros materiales para facilitar la inserción de clavos o tornillos. La hoja se apoya contra la veta de la madera, cortándola cuando se empuja la herramienta. Luego se gira 90 grados el *bradawl,* lo que desplaza las fibras de la madera haciendo un agujero. Esta acción de corte ayuda a prevenir que la madera se agriete a lo largo de la veta."
La referencia de Wikipedia está tomada de _Encyclopædia Britannica_ (11th ed).

Se me ocurrió *escariador*, pero realmente *no es*.

Agradezco el aporte que el foro pueda hacer.


----------



## L'irlandais

How about punzón?
punzón - Diccionario Inglés-Español WordReference.com
You are essentially punching a hole in the wood to position the head of the screw.


----------



## joseluisblanco

May be, L'irlandais... I suppose I should travel to 1900, go to a hardware store and a ferretería, and see what happens.
These are elder tools.


----------



## L'irlandais

In English bradawl was used since 1815-1825 (brad + awl)

The word awl, is more ancient Definition of awl | Dictionary.com
Subject of much discussion in certain quarters: OUP blog : awl


> A similar instrument was called prēon(e) in Old English. It means “pin; brooch,”


----------



## Raposu

An awl has a needle-like point.  A bradawl has a chisel-shaped point.


----------



## L'irlandais

I found a second suggestion 


> El *buril*, principal herramienta del artesano, es unpalillo de quinual con un clavo de acero, cuya punta (fina o gruesa) es de forma triangular.


----------



## joseluisblanco

Raposu said:


> An awl has a needle-like point.  A bradawl has a chisel-shaped point.


Raposu: es lo que creí entender del significado en inglés. Pero no encontré en español dos palabras distintas. Tal vez no existen.


----------



## joseluisblanco

L'irlandais said:


> I found a second suggestion


L'irlandais: puede ser, aunque como yo lo conozco, el buril se desliza sobre una superficie dejando un surco, una línea. Puede terminar en punta o con filo.


----------



## L'irlandais

Holà,
I agree with Rapuso.  We know it’s not the pointy one, una lenza.
So my first suggestion was incorrect.


----------



## Raposu

I think a *buril* is called a *graver* of *burin* in English.


----------



## joseluisblanco

Gracias, L'irlandais & Raposu. En español, por lo menos (and perhaps in English too), a veces ocurren estos deslizamientos de significado. Es muy usual con los nombres de los productos alimenticios. ¿Qué es una merluza en Argentina y qué es en España? Dentro de un lenguaje, mucho se puede variar de una región a otra, y de un tiempo a otro.

Más aún entre diferentes lenguajes. Además me consta que la tradición en herramientas de la escuela inglesa no es idéntica a la de la escuela española, como asimismo las escuelas francesa, alemana, japonesa, etc.


----------

